

NSA malware infected over 50,000 computer networks - frostmatthew
http://www.zdnet.com/nsa-malware-infected-over-50000-computer-networks-worldwide-7000023537/

======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6786128](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6786128)

